# 12 DPO - Lower sharp pains and dull aches



## Myoora

Hi! I'm new to this website and would just like to know if anyone can help me or provide some advice...

I am about 12 DPO today and this morning I felt quite nauseous, then I started feeling better as the day progressed but then not so long ago I started feeling these pains in my lower right side of my abdomen, but only when I breathed in?! Then that was followed by a few short sharp pains in the same side and now no pain?!?!

I know this is a confusing question but I thought by some chance someone may have felt the same thing?

Thankyou so much!! :thumbup:


----------



## Angelique

Welcome!! I am sorta new here too... I am 8dpo, and have felt some sharp pains and twinges as well.... is this something new to you? did you feel them last month? Nausea is a sign of rising HCG levels, and thats a good thing =) Have you tried testing? I think you should.... I'm crossing my fingers for you!! I test on sunday, and I am very nervous

:dust: 
Baby dust for you!!


----------



## Myoora

Thanks for your response! Well, this is my first time so I haven't really got anything to compare it to! It comes and goes. Sometimes they are just dull AF type cramps that are barely there but today at 12 dpo i had more obvious pains where my right ovary would be, followed by sharp twinges etc as you said! But now nothing!

My AF is due saturday or sunday; I was hoping I'd wait until I was 4 or 5 days overdue to test but I can't see my patience being that good haha

I hope you get a BFP!! :) :) Let me know how you go!!


----------



## Angelique

I will for sure let you know.... I am not supposed to start till the 4th, but I am testing Sunday morning... I'm excited and nervous all at the same time lol

12 dpo is late enough you can test, but I would use one that can detect hcg early, I just bought First response that says it detects 6 days early, and came with a free 3rd test! :happydance:

Anyway, you let us all know... I will be watching for your :bfp:


----------



## want2beamomma

Im new here too! 10dpo and having dull achs in pelvic area, and lower back ache!I usually have neither of those symptoms until the day AF arrives! I hope its sticky beans for all of us! GOOD LUCK LADIES : )


----------



## Angelique

Anyone else having nausea after they eat?? Thats a new symptom that started today... 9dpo:sick:


----------



## Myoora

Yes, I do feel bouts of nausea sometimes after I eat! Not all the time though! Mostly, i feel a bit nauseous in the mornings!?

I'm 15 DPO now and am on my second day late for AF so ... I'm not quite sure when I should test!! I'm still expecting AF to show up!


----------



## RubyRainbows

:test:

Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## mumof3girls

im going through exactly the same thing, nausea and a pain in my left lower side of my abdomen also my bbs are sore, and i feel sick after eating and before eating, im going to be testing on the 7th of this month wish me luck :)


----------



## Angelique

I am debating on testing tomorrow.... I am scared, it is 13dpo and I already had 2 negatives at 8 and 9 dpo and I don't want another one


----------



## Myoora

Hi Ladies. Just to update you - I took a HPT today and I'm pretty sure I got a BFP!! Or are my eyes playing tricks?

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee483/lilmissanon/4-10-201013852PM.jpg

So lots and lots of babydust to you all!!


----------



## Angelique

YAY!!!!! that looks positive to me!!!! Congrats!! How many dpo are you
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## crystaldrops

Congrats!!! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!
I'm having constant pains / cramps in my abdomen this cycle, ESP on the left side, and shooting time after time, and it's quite obvious... It hurts more when I lift heavy things..I'm 11 dpo and I'll test in the morning..
If I'm not pregnant then I'm concerned about my health, something is wrong down there


----------



## Myoora

I'm 15 DPO today Angelique. I'm still finding it very hard to believe. I had to look at the HPT about 12 times to believe that there was a line!!

crystaldrops - 11/12 DPO are still pretty early! When are you due for AF? Just maybe hold off lifting heavy things until you know for sure!! 

Goodluck to you both :flower:


----------



## NandO1

Congrats on your bfp, that looked exactly like the first one i did, looked at it today and it had faded so much you can hardly see it anymore,(that was a week ago and have loads of stronger positives since then but it was my first glimpse that bub was there) Im a bit mad, like looking at things ive peed on!


----------

